# Body Found Near MBTA Tracks



## Amfleet (Mar 11, 2003)

> BILLERICA, Mass. -- A body has been found in Billerica in a pile of melting snow next to MBTA Commuter Rail tracks. Track workers found the body about one mile north of the Billerica station.


Full Story


----------

